# Alienware x51 in neus Gehäuse



## Dirox (31. Juli 2015)

*Alienware x51 in neus Gehäuse*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe den Alienware x51 mit einem Intel core i7 3770 und als GPU die nvidia gtx 555.
Ich würde gerne den PC in ein neues/grösseres Gehäuse rein bauen.
Meine Freage ist: kann ich das mainboard vom alienware x51 behalten? welcher cpu lüfter könnt ihr empfehlen, welches netzteil und welches gehäuse.

Ich würde eben den PC gerne mit einer neuen GPU upgraden deshalb wechsel ich das Gehäuse.

Währ echt glücklich wen ihr mir weiter helfen könntet.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Alienware x51 in neus Gehäuse*

Hi
Das Alienware X51 hat eine Mini-ITX Eigenkreation von Dell mit H61-Chip, solltest du also theoretisch behalten können. Da du nicht übertakten kannst (non-k CPU, H61 Chip) würde ich zum Be Quiet Pure Rock greifen.
Wenn du eine neue Maxwell Grafikkarte nehmen willst (GTX 900 Serie) würde ich zu dem Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 raten. 550 Watt sollten reichen.


----------



## NerdFlanders (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Alienware x51 in neus Gehäuse*

Selbst wenn das MB kompatibel ist, bezweifle ich stark dass ein Umbau ohne weiteres möglich ist. Dafür setzt Dell auf viel zu viele proprietäre Lösungen.

Daher mein Tipp: Für den geplanten Umbau müsstest du den PC so oder so auseinander nehmen, mach das lieber gleich, dann siehst du ja ob es Probleme gibt.


----------



## Dirox (1. August 2015)

*AW: Alienware x51 in neus Gehäuse*

NerdFlanders

also was meinst du mit proprietäre Lösungen kan man das lösen das es geht oder muss ich dan einfach noch ein mainboard kaufen.
Müsste ich beim umstieg einfach alles von alienware auf der HDD löschen.


----------



## Dirox (1. August 2015)

*AW: Alienware x51 in neus Gehäuse*

Könnte ich dieses mainboard benutzen:Asrock H61M-VG4 1155 Mainboard Sockel LGA 
und dan einfach HDD,CPU und GPU behalten würde das san so funktionieren?


----------



## Dirox (1. August 2015)

*AW: Alienware x51 in neus Gehäuse*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das MB kompatibel ist, bezweifle ich stark dass ein Umbau ohne weiteres möglich ist. Dafür setzt Dell auf viel zu viele proprietäre Lösungen.
> 
> Daher mein Tipp: Für den geplanten Umbau müsstest du den PC so oder so auseinander nehmen, mach das lieber gleich, dann siehst du ja ob es Probleme gibt.



also was meinst du mit proprietäre Lösungen kan man das lösen das es geht oder muss ich dan einfach noch ein mainboard kaufen.
Müsste ich beim umstieg einfach alles von alienware auf der HDD löschen. 


Könnte ich dieses mainboard benutzen:Asrock H61M-VG4 1155 Mainboard Sockel LGA
und dan einfach HDD,CPU und GPU behalten würde das san so funktionieren?


----------



## dSkill (1. August 2015)

*AW: Alienware x51 in neus Gehäuse*

Laut Internet müsste ein Standard M-ITX Board verbaut sein das kannst du dann einfach übernehmen in ein M-ITX Gehäuse , aber das Netzteil soll nicht kompatibel sein da müsstest du dir dann ein neues besorgen. Auf der HDD musst du im Prinzip nix löschen außer du willst dir eine SSD dazu gönnen


----------



## Dirox (1. August 2015)

*AW: Alienware x51 in neus Gehäuse*

Danke

allso das heist ich muss einfach ein neuse gehäuse und netzteil kaufen
aber was ist dan mit dem alienware bios bleibt der dan einfach und kann es probleme geben?


----------



## Dirox (1. August 2015)

*AW: Alienware x51 in neus Gehäuse*

wie ist das dan mit dem verkabeln man braucht doch ein handbuch wo steht wo die stecker eingesteckt werden sollen oder ist das bei jedem mainboard gleich?


----------

